# عيد الفصح العبراني



## Maya (12 أبريل 2006)

*عيد الفصح العبراني*





*Happy Passover

Pesach sameach​*
*---------------------------------​*

*عيد الفصح العبراني ( passevor  ) أو كما يعرف بالعبرية بيساح (pesach ) ....




يحتفل هذا الأسبوع أبناء الشعب اليهودي والعبراني  في دولة إسرائيل وفي دول المهجر في مختلف بقاع الأرض بعيد الفصح (بيساح) والمعروف أيضاً  بعيد الفطير وعيد الحرية وعيد الربيع  ويستمر الاحتفال به سبعة أيام .  ويحتفل في هذا العيد بخروج بني إسرائيل من مصر وتخليصهم من العبودية والذل  ، و الحرية هي من أهم العناصر التي يدور حولها هذا العيد.

 وقبل عيد الفصح بأسابيع تبدأ العائلات وأصحاب المحلات أيضاً بتنظيف البيت وإخلائه من كل ما هو "حاميتس" أي ما هو مختمر أو يحتوي على مادة  الخميرة . وقبيل حلول العيد يتم احتراق ما تبقى في البيت من خبز.

إن عيد بيساح هو تذكار لخروج بني إسرائيل من أرض مصر في عهد الفراعنة قبل حوالي 3,300 سنة بقيادة النبي  موسى كليم الله . وتم ذلك بعد أن صنع الرب الإله المعجزات العظيمة ومنها الضربات العشر التي أوقعها بالمصريين الفراعنة عقاباً لهم على ظلمهم و قسوتهم واستبعادهم لشعب الرب  , وشق مياه البحر ليعبره بنو إسرائيل بأسباطهم الاثني عشر  على أرضه اليابسة ويصلوا إلى  تيه سيناء حتى وصولهم بعد أربعين عامًا إلى أرض الميعاد أرض إسرائيل المقدسة الموعودة لهم وطناً وأرضاً ومكاناً للحرية بعيداً عن العبودية والظلم ...

ويحتفل أبناء الشعب اليهودي بهذا العيد في حفل تقليدي يدعى بالعبرية "ليل هاسيدر" أي ليلة النظام ويقام في بيت كل عبراني  ويقام كذلك في قاعات ومؤسسات عامة بصورة جماعية ، وتعد هذه الليلة  من الأيام المميزة في العام وتأخذ طابعاً اجتماعياً جميلاً حيث يجتمع أفراد الأسرة  حول المائدة يتناولون طعام العيد ويتبادلون الأحاديث ويتم خلال هذا  الاجتماع تلاوة أجزاء من  "الهاغاداه " وهي  قصة العبودية والخلاص   وتشمل صلوات شكر للرب الإله  من سفر المزامير وفصول مختارة من المشناه والتلمود.

ويُعرَف عيد الفصح أيضًا بعيد الفطير لفريضة أكل الخبز الفطير المسمى  "ماتسا" ( matzah )  بالعبرية . 



 
وتذكاراً للخبز الفطير الذي أكله بنو إسرائيل لدى خروجهم من مصر باستعجال . وهذا العيد يُعرَف أيضًا بعيد الربيع لأنه يحل دائما في موسم الربيع وتفتُّح الزهور وازدهار الطبيعة وفي ذلك رمز لطابعه الزراعي. 

كما يتم في هذا العيد الاحتفال بشعائر تأخذ طابع علماني  لعيد الفصح  تعتمد بالدرجة الأولى على الأبعاد الزراعية للعيد لدى العديد من القرى التعاونية المعروفة بالكيبوتسات حيث يحتفل بعيد الفصح بصفته عيد الربيع والحرية وموعد حصد باكورة محاصيل الغلال الناضجة.

وتعتبر أيام وسط العيد - وهي الأيام الخمسة التي تقع بين اليومين الأول والأخير منه- أيام عيد أيضًا ولكنها ليست أيام مقدسة وهي تكرس عادة لأداء المزيد من الصلوات وللترفيه والنزهات والنشاطات البعيدة عن العمل  بالنسبة للعائلات العلمانية أو المسيحيين من العبرانيين أو العائلات المختلطة من يهود ومسيحيين . وتنتهي أيام عيد الفصح في اليوم المقدس الثاني ( اليوم السابع ) .*


----------



## Maya (12 أبريل 2006)

*عيد الفصح (بيساح ) هو بالأخص عيد الحرية والانعطاف وهو تذكار لتحرر بني إسرائيل من قيود الاستعباد الفرعوني في أرض مصر الذي استمر أكثر من مئتي عام وقد أوصى الرب الإله  بني إسرائيل في سفر الخروج بأن يروي الآباء للأبناء على مر العصور والأجيال قصة الخروج لكي يأخذوا منها العبر والدروس. وجاء في  سفر الخروج قول الآب : "وإذا سألك ابنك غداً :"ما هذا؟" فقُل له:"إنه بيد قديرة أخرجَنا الرب من دار العبودية".

إن هذا العيد هو يوم سعيد وعظيم لكل عبراني وعبرانية  سواء ممن بقوا يهود أو دخلوا المسيحية إلا أن العبرانيين لا ينسون تاريخهم وتبقى للأعياد العبرانية دور هام في حياتهم ولا ننسى إحياءها خاصة أنها كانت أعياد  يشارك بها الرب يسوع والعائلة المقدسة كل عام ، كما أن عيد الفصح وبقية الأعياد هي بالأساس مستمدة من العهد القديم وبالتالي لا يوجد ما يمنع أن نحتفل بها كعبرانيين أولاً وكمؤمنين بأهمية العهد القديم في حياتنا وإيماننا المسيحي  .... 

وكل سنة والعبرانيون في كل مكان بألف خير .... *


----------



## Yes_Or_No (12 أبريل 2006)

جميل يا مايا و دي معلومه جيده جدا جدا جدا


----------



## Maya (12 أبريل 2006)




----------



## Maya (12 أبريل 2006)

*مائدة Seder*




*-----------------------------​*



*مائدة السيدر يجتمع أفراد الأسرة حولها في ليلة العيد " ليل هاسيدير " 

وكما هو واضح فإن المائدة تتألف من طبق السيدير إضافة إلى الفطير غير المختمر الماتسا ( matzah  )  التي تأخذ الشكل المربع ، ولا تخلو المائدة من كتاب هاغاداه " Haggadah "  الذي تتلى منه  قصة عبودية العبرانيين في أرض مصر وحريتهم بقوة الرب وإنطلاقهم نحو أرض الميعاد إسرائيل المقدسة   ....*


----------



## Maya (13 أبريل 2006)

*pesach sameach*




*-----------------------------​*
*اليوم الخميس هو أول أيام عيد الفصح ( بيساح ) بعد إحياء ليلة "هاسيدير " بالأمس  ، وكل سنة والعبرانيين وبني إسرائيل بألف خير سواء في دولة إسرائيل أو دول المهجر في كل مكان من العالم ، وكذلك تحية وتهنئة لكل الكنائس والجماعات الدينية المسيحية في الولايات المتحدة خصيصاً التي تهتم بهذا العيد وتحييه كذكرى ومناسبة عظيمة لحرية شعب الرب من الظلم في أرض العبودية .....

في هذه الأيام العظيمة ذات المعاني والعبر الهامة  أصلي ليبارك الرب هذا الوطن وهذه الأرض المقدسة ، ويمنح الحكمة والبصيرة لقادتنا ورؤسائنا والمسؤولين في هذه الدولة ليعملوا على تحقيق خير وازدهار وتقدم الوطن والخير والسعادة للشعب ....

وأصلي ليبارك الرب جيشنا ورجاله الشجعان ويمنحهم القوة والشجاعة والصبر  لأداء واجبهم المقدس في الدفاع عن أقدس بقاع العالم والصمود في حربنا  المقدسة على أعداء الرب ...

أصلي أن تمر أيام العيد بخير وسلام عل ربوع إسرائيل وعلى أبناء الشعب العبراني في كل مكان من العالم ،  وأن يحمي الرب ابتسامة الأطفال البريئة والاطمئنان في نفوس الأهل ويبعد عن أطفالنا أذى المجرمين والقتلة والإرهابيين  أعداء الرب ......


في ذكرى حرية بني إسرائيل من ظلم فرعون ومصر أصلي ليتحرر هذا الشعب بالفعل وينال الخلاص الحقيقي  و يدخل مملكة الرب يسوع ....*


----------

